# need a new air gun



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

ok guys, now i have got a remington 870 exp. youth 20 ga. i use that for everything but now i really want a nice pellet gun (1000 fps) for squirrel and varmit and something me and my mom can play around with at the range. now i know all he main brands like Gamo and Crossman but does anyone have any suggestions. also my price range is in the 300$ ballpark if that helps. any suggestions would help. thanks


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

man, i have been looking on line but everybody;s site doesnt really have a lot of details, so does anybody have any sites too?


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Micro-
I'm not to up on current air gun models. But I have an old Daisy 880 that I got when I was probably your age. Still works and shoots great. Only drawback is that you have to pump it about 8-10 times to get good range. That being said I would reccomend a Daisy, mine has lasted for about 20 years. Can't complain about that.
Good Luck!!


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Check at Dick's. I bought one there that is well over 1,000fps and the price was a bit over $100.00, probably closer to $125.00. My suggestion is...don't buy a CO2 gun. The one I got is a one pump full pressure model. They have quite an assortment of them. This one even has a decent scope on it. Hope this helps you.
Bill
!#


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a 1100fps Gamo that only requires one stroke (breaking the barrel downward) to cock it. Automatic safety is a much wanted feature.
Remember that you only get what you pay for. Buy a cheap air rifle and you will get poor accuracy as well as a rapid velocity decrease. My gamo has eliminated all sorts of unwanted pests over the past four years.
Remember to completely clean the barrel of lead fouling which accumulates quite rapidly.


----------



## jayb (May 25, 2006)

If you can find a .22 Crossman pumpup, those things pack quite a wallop. Not sure of the FPS, but they will punch a hole through metal as thick as a street sign (denies ever doing anything that stupid in my younger days).


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

A buddy of mine swears by the Sheridans knocks birds dead with them..I dont have alot of experience with air guns but will echo what another poster said and recomend a descent air rifle scope be bought as well.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

Wormdunker69 said:


> Check at Dick's. I bought one there that is well over 1,000fps and the price was a bit over $100.00, probably closer to $125.00. My suggestion is...don't buy a CO2 gun. The one I got is a one pump full pressure model. They have quite an assortment of them. This one even has a decent scope on it. Hope this helps you.
> Bill
> !#


never buy a co2 gun never


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> I have a 1100fps Gamo that only requires one stroke (breaking the barrel downward) to cock it. Automatic safety is a much wanted feature.
> Remember that you only get what you pay for. Buy a cheap air rifle and you will get poor accuracy as well as a rapid velocity decrease. My gamo has eliminated all sorts of unwanted pests over the past four years.
> Remember to completely clean the barrel of lead fouling which accumulates quite rapidly.


 i have always never had problems with cheep pump pellet gun i never change the sight and it hit right on for open sights sry not meaning to argue


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

jayb said:


> If you can find a .22 Crossman pumpup, those things pack quite a wallop. Not sure of the FPS, but they will punch a hole through metal as thick as a street sign (denies ever doing anything that stupid in my younger days).


if it is a pump 22 it is around 600-750 fps those thing do hit pretty hard but some gun very slow if giting a pump 22cal


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

These guys have the best prices on the net that i have found yet. if anyone knows of any better please let me know. I have not purchased yet and am still looking. I like the hunter series. i'm leaning towards the hunter pro. 1250 fps with the new PB series pellets. if anyone has any info on Gamo let me know. Thanks


http://www.thegunsource.com/shopping_viewproduct.aspx?idproduct=62632


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Sorry forgot to say there is no picture here. go to the GAMO site. Nice looking air rifle.


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

I've had my RWS for years, Cabelas has a few.


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

sorry but what is an RWS. i have probly heard of them but wut does it stand for


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a Crossman 1077 (I think). It does operate on CO2. However, it is fast and deadly. Many birds and squirrels have met their maker. Holds 10-12 pellets in a clip and nu pumping involved. I can get 4-5 clips before CO2 runs out. the GAMO's are nice as well.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I have a Winchester w/scope...1000 fps (break barrel) that's decent quality and not to expensive. It has a composite stock with a automatic safety. The only drawback is it's a single shot. Heck, it sounds like the very same one that Shortdrift has.  
$150 at Basspro...!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Just got this info today from Basspro. I really don't think it's a sale since the price is the same as I paid when I picked up the model 1000.

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...&cm_cat=20060927101741&cm_ite=Prod3&cm_pla=BR


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

Diana/RWS Airguns- Air Rifles (Germany). All RWS airguns are covered by a lifetime warranty. This lifetime warranty covers all DIANA/RWS air guns against any defect in workmanship and materials for the life of the air gun!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

RWS all the way,will be the last one you ever buy


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

micro if you have 300 bones to spare why not buy a decent .22 rimfire ruger 10/22 carbines are priced right around 200 bucks or so and with a decent 4 power scope you'd have less than 300 dollars or right at 300 dollars in a decent gun that you know is a quality product cheap to shoot and dont have to worry about losing compression after long term usage plus you have the knowledge that it will without a doubt drop squirrels rabbits groundhogs and most small game varmints with the right type of ammo! just something to think about buddy good luck and whatever you decide enjoy and be safe good luck!


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

yea i am now leaning toward that now because i went out to the range w/ my uncle cuz he just bought a new marlin 22. and i didnt want to give it back to him. lol


----------



## griffon (Jun 5, 2006)

From someone who knows quite a bit about the subject. Purchase a single stroke air rifle (Gamo is hard to beat). You should probably buy a combo model or consider purchasing a good 4 power scope. The greatest thing to ever happen to air rifles is a VERY NEW product called the PBA Raptor. It is a Gamo ammunition that is not made of lead, but a gold plated alloy. They are 25% lighter than lead, 25% faster than lead, and penetrate 300% better. Standard pellet traps will not hold them to the point that you will need a rimfire/centerfire style target. At 20 yds. from my GAMO, I put these pellets through the 1 3/4" measurement of a 2*4. I have shot countless raccoons with air rifles (I have a real problem with them in my area). I can tell you that most of them ran off and died somewhere. Now, they drop within a couple of yards, with complete pass throughs. As for accuracy, there is nothing finer out to 40 yds. Steve Scott recently did a show on Versus (now also On Demand) where he killed a 180 feral hog with this setup with one shot at twenty yards through the skull. Really a fine choice in weaponry. Shoot Straight, Griffon


----------

